
Stringbike – A Chain-less Bicycle - JDDunn9
http://stringbike.com/
======
allanderek
The bike itself looks quite neat but this kind of website grinds my gears.

Is it possible to buy one? I could not tell from the website. I'm no customer
expert but I guess that many visitors want to know two things 1. is it
possible to buy this now? and 2. how much does it/is it going to, cost?

I understand there are several models, but still someone just wants a rough
costing. Does such a bike cost the roughly the same as a traditional bike of
the same quality or is it currently much more expensive? So, can one such bike
be had for somewhere between $500-1000 or is more like $5000?

The lack of any price makes me _assume_ the latter, and I just get out of
there before I find out any more information about the actual bike.

~~~
aries1980
These bikes are in production and two credible companies are behind it: the US
Schwinn and the Hungarian Csepel.
[http://www.wired.com/2012/02/stringbike/](http://www.wired.com/2012/02/stringbike/)
The starting price is around 1400-2000 USD, but the company is quite flexible,
so if you want modding it, it is very likely possible.

------
maxerickson
This video shows some clips of a human riding a bike with the string drive:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAvWD23nHBU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAvWD23nHBU)

It does not allay my skepticism about maintaining a comfortable cadence.

------
mchahn
The name stringbike immediately made me think of a toy. The word string sounds
flimsy and weak. Maybe wooshbike? (I'm obviously not good at naming).

------
Pamar
Why not even one of the models sports wheel guards?

